# Ice? whaddya think?



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

What's everybody's opinion of ice conditions after this week? I'm curious-


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

somewhere between options 2 and 3 id guess. depends on how much rain and how much warm wind we get.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I think we are done in central ohio after this week. I hope I am wrong, but doubt we get a long enough cold spell to correct the damage this week.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I was out on north today and the ice was still about seven inches. I think after the rain will be no good.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll just wait and see. It's really all you can do.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

i think it wont be safe at the end of the week. but with that being said winter is not close to being over yet. dont put your gear away yet just put it aside.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

LaDue had about 12-14" of ice on Saturday, I'm with Big Daddy it's a waiting game. Hopefully it doesn't rain too hard. At least the rivers will be ice free if the ice on the lakes goes bad.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was on mosquito today. 12" of good hard ice still there. Dangnab those little perch.


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

Considering it's almost mid february I think the season is finished. Creeks and rivers are already high and all that "warm" water rushing in will weaken the ice. I think the downfall really started with the 2 big snows in January that insulated the ice. As cold as it has been the ice could/should have reached 18+ inches at some lakes. I have fished on Mosquito when it was that thick. Maybe then another cold snap would add to the season but the ice never got thick enough to stand up to this. I'm looking forward to ice out walleye now!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

They way it sounded and looked today I would say Greydog is right. I crossed 4-5 cracks that would like to open up! Wont take but a small rise in water level to break it! We got it comin!


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Theres allot of water running into the lakes right now, anywhere theres current is going to make bad ice with these temps.............


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Warm rains and winds tomorrow...That could hurt the Ice real bad...As Parmabass said it wull become a waiting game ...Not too get that cold for the next week.......Jim......


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

One thing is for sure, It will be much easier to drill through 4" compared to 
12+ inches of ice!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm prayin' for more cold. Lots of ice on Mosquito, just gonna be very sketchy getiing on and off of it now. Some of the cracks Jig referred to were slightly open on Sunday.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Went out and caught a mess of Bluegills last night on a Private pond.
Ice was around 7-8" thick. Had to wear knee boots just to get out on the ice though. Edges were water and soft ice 2-3' in from the edge... I know this pond very well, so I knew the ice was safe out there. I would not go on any body of water that I was not familiar with right now.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

There has been a shift in weather patterns. We might have some more cold weather but sadly I think the season is over , we've entered a trend of warm wet weather coming up from the south.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

The way things are going, we'll be seeing Daffidils next week or two..........


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Its going to take a lot to melt off the inland lakes, you will prob. be on them into march, Just my opinion.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Lets just wait and see.I went though my records and 7 days is my ave.And I'm there as of now.It sucks when you have to work during Hardwater season.Its to damn short.


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

i think its toast for awhile. the edges are gonna be to soft to get out anywhere. all that melt water and rain ontop is gonna rot the ice away. atleast now youll go swimming within the first few steps instead of being in the middle


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

when i seen that warm front coming i knew it would do some damage i knew ice fishing was pretty much over alls i got say is ice out walleye thats what i am waiting for. i would rather sit in a nice comfortable boat then on a cold piece of ice. i am praying for ice season to be done so we can get some ice out walleye. sorry all of you ice guys don't mean to offend anybody.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I fished my private strip pit today with northcoastfishchaser, deckman and mrphish42. Ice was a good 10" and the edges were in very good shape.Hope this rain we're expecting tomorrow gets through the area quick and the cold weather returns....................Mark


----------



## Frog Legs (Mar 23, 2008)

My philosophy regarding when and when not to ice fish is this, I'm the "Last one on the ice, First one off the ice." As much as I enjoy it, I won't be back on it unless we get another extended deep freeze.

Maybe AlGore was right about the "Global Warming" thing! NOT!!! Global Fraud is more like it.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

true2plue said:


> One thing is for sure, It will be much easier to drill through 4" compared to
> 12+ inches of ice!!


Can remember when 4 was good to go now it's the end! Think not. Like true says easier to drill thru.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

true2plue said:


> One thing is for sure, It will be much easier to drill through 4" compared to
> 12+ inches of ice!!


Whatever, that's why you hit the ice with my big a$$, so I can drill all the holes for ya ! Those pipe cleaners you're sportin' are only good for one hole an hour though 12" of ice ! LOL !


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Frog Legs said:


> My philosophy regarding when and when not to ice fish is this, I'm the "Last one on the ice, First one off the ice." As much as I enjoy it, I won't be back on it unless we get another extended deep freeze.
> 
> Maybe AlGore was right about the "Global Warming" thing! NOT!!! Global Fraud is more like it.


Global warming is always a popular debate or a big sore spot for people. I think if the term was changed to " global climate change" and not being blamed completely on mankind it would be accepted by more people. More and more evidence is coming out to suggest that it really is happening but is most likely to be part of a normal warming cycle the earth goes through every so often. We do see it happening with the shorter unpredictable winters and drastic weather all year 'round. The problem with Gores message is that the warming trend is misrepresented in order to promote certain veiws and agendas.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There's a lot of rain fallin' out there. We'll need another extended freeze to harden up what's left.

I'll be in Columbus at the outdoor show this weekend fishing for other things. LOL


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

I think I need to change my poll vote !!!!!!!!!!!!! This might be the end ??


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Big Daddy from the sounds of the weather report this morning...No hard freeze in the forcast..overnight lows in the upper 20's to me it is not a hard freeze..Could be the end is in sight unless we get an Artic Blast thet drops the temps. in the single digit's for a week or two ...We shall see.....Jim.....
The Poll say's it all...


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Just looked at the Accuweather 15 day forecast. According to them, we may very well get the freeze we're looking for, low 30s for the highs and some single digits at night. I'm not ready to give it up, it's the second week of February.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

Kozak even with the 30s for the highs and 20s for lows we need negatives and teens and that isn't coming anytime soon i think ice fishing is over. This warm front and rain put to much damage on the ice .


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree. If we don't see teens and single digits the season is over.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The long range forcast looks promising.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know what Accuweather had to say but Fox 8 and the National Weather Channel both say... 8 Day forcast... day time in the Mid to Upper 30's... night time temp's in lower to mid 20's. That didn't look good for the home team.......Jim.....


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

its toast. The days are too long from here on out. the sun is too bright, and with water flowing into the lakes is too warm.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Not giving in yet but this weather sure isn't helping. Just got back from Piedmont and there was still 4 inches there. Shore line bad used a ladder to get out (don't start) but without some cold weather won't be going back. Did manage to get a few eyes and was a great afternoon to be out with temps in the 60's.


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Lets keep the faith and hope! But above all, be safe and don't venture out.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys, we are done down here. There is some ice still on the lakes, but no way is it safe. I was on Snowden last Saturday 8" when we went on and 7" when we came off, Been very warm 65 today, 50 last night, rain yesterday, heavy wind this afternoon, and they are calling for up to an inch of rain tonight. Driving by Snowden, Alma, and Rupert the edges are open and the ice looks spongy. The ponds that were frozen last weekend are 50-75% open water now. Good luck to the guys up North! Who knows, maybe she'll get cold again? It was a good ice season for us!


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

The ice is shot for now but if you look back to the last couple seasons we didn't even start fishing at this point.There is still a good chance that we might be back out for a couple weeks.One cold week will put us right there.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I think we dodged a big bullet with all the wind and rain that was expected today in the NE.I was on 10" of ice yesterday with solid edges.I'll be stopping back tomorrow to take a quick look.You guys that think this winter and the ice fishing is over are crazy.We were just getting on the ice this time last year.There's still enough ice on the larger lakes, just have to worry about the edges from the run-off.Keep the faith,the long range 15 day forecast looks very promissing.I'm not ready to pack it in, we still have a good 6 weeks of cold weather to deal with, might as well spend the time on the ice.........Mark


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck making it to the ice tomorrow, be sure to take waders and/or a boat.

i love ice fishing as much as the next guy but to sit here and tell me that there is still safe ice after the high temps/rain/40MPH wind you have got to be crazy.

every pond i saw this afternoon along with pine lake had water between shore and ice.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am hoping for another week or so of icing but I am losing faith here in central Ohio. I noticed a couple of small ponds this morning that the ice has eroded about a 1/4 of the diameter all the way around. With more warm water still draining in to the lakes and ponds I doubt that any freezing will happen for a few days. It is almost as if they will be starting totally from the beginning again. Getting enough consistent cold weather to make that happen in late February seems a stretch. But what do I know? I am just a ice fishing newbie.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

ice fishing season is over i am gonna go to the mosquito spillway today i will let people know what the water looks like but the ice is to beat up now i know alot of you guys love ice fishing and are trying to keep an open mind about this ice but don't do nuttin foolish when everybody knows there isn't safe ice out there we don't need another lake erie incident. so before you venture out stop and think about it.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

It's not over everywhere yet! Look to be on some lakes and ponds by this weekend. Won't bother me when I can get the boats in but till then if there's fishable ice I'll take that too. Still look to be icing till March.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

The ice is done in Central Ohio. Just got a call saying that Indian is 95% open water. Alum is opening up too. It's time to break out the long rods and charge the batteries in the boat.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

There will be alot of places to ice fish this coming week in NE Ohio.Don't put the gear away too soon, the best is yet to come.Checked my private place today and still a good 7"-8" of ice.The edges could firm up a little, but I'll be out come Monday if not sooner..............Mark


----------

